# Happy July 4th! 100 year old picture.



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2011)

OK - this should be in general chat, but I'm not reducing this picture any farther. About 2 years ago I picked up a pile of Alaska postcards from the 1910's. All are based around Valdez Alaska and are picture cards taken by the Fort Liscum photographer. This is my favorite one. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

I love old pictures,it takes  you back and makes you wonder how it was to live in those times.

 Like this one when people tossed crap in the streets!  [8D] ahhhhh the good ole days.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a great pic and a nicely timed presentation Kate! Looks like they were pushing for 52 stars..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2011)

There are quite a few great pictures in this collection. The guy's uncle was stationed there. He told me there were 50, but I think there are close to 100 cards. I've been planning the release date of this picture almost since I had it! []  I only wish I could have taken a clearer picture, as it is clearer than this.


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

Dairy Made Ice Cream trucks all decked out for the July 4th parade many moons ago...


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

closeup...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2011)

Cool! I love old pictures.


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

a patriotic silk and leather postcard from the area...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

Great card, Kate,

 Thanks for that photo.






 "Parade on the 4th of July 1911 in New York. Many of the Swiss who were successful in their new homeland joined local Swiss groups. Source: Library of Congress, Prints and Photographs Division"






 "Lady Liberty is holding a musket & powder horn, ready to fight for freedom. 1779 Broadside. New York Historical Society. SY1779 No. 2." From.


----------



## epackage (Jul 4, 2011)

The Braun Boys with a very early patriotic float...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Dairy Made Ice Cream trucks all decked out for the July 4th parade many moons ago...


 

Looks like those wheels are making a come back,I saw a set like that on an Escalade in the hood today.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

"Sanitary Daylight Plant" sounds like a Zappa album.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> "Sanitary Daylight Plant" sounds like a Zappa album.. []


 
 Looks like a Zappa album cover[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's a picture I took that deserves some remembrance this weekend, too.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> "Sanitary Daylight Plant" sounds like a Zappa album.. []


 
 Hey Charles,

 Is Jacob Riis' work, no?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

[:-] Good guess.. but it's a Joe Byron.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2011)

One of the creepiest  old pix I have seen.

 http://www.19thcenturybottlediggers.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=38755831#.ThJlYg-yfQs.aolmail


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2011)

Those pics are creepy, Rick. 
 Here's the full headstone. Unfortunately, this cemetery needs some work.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

Ya mean, this here, Joe Byron?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 4, 2011)

That looks like every teenager's FB profile pic!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

That's the guy..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

that's amazing!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Kate,

 It do, it do, but his camera was about a thousand times bigger than those facebookin teenagers.






 His firm is now in the 8th Generation Digital realm.

 I like the old man's work. A tip of the hat to ya Charles.






 "Uncle Tom at the whipping post
 Scene from the stage production of â€œUncle Tomâ€™s Cabinâ€
 All photos in this post are by Joseph Byron, N.Y., c1901
 Source: Library of Congress" From.






 "Ethel Barrymore" From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 4, 2011)

Imagine hanging around in this room.. no wonder people succumbed to the vapors back then..


----------

